# BSNL Unlimited GPRS Voucher for Rs. 197/- in UP West



## amit_stg (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi

just got sms on my fathers mobile that bsnl has introduced recharge voucher for rs 197/- for one month unlimited use of GPRS.
I think it is the cheapest rate for gprs usage as airtel charge 20/- per day on rs 350 on postpaid for a month.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it for prepaid man


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 10, 2008)

its for prepaid, its also launched in west bengal circle, but here no EDGE from them


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 10, 2008)

any updates.has anyone tried it


----------



## dissel (Aug 17, 2008)

Any source ? there is nothing in BSNL websites..googled and it point out only this page.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 17, 2008)

In west bengal circle they also offering 7days unlimited for Rs.51 (cant remember exact value, maybe 49/52), i will purchase one next week, dont expect much as they doesnt even provide EDGE:MAD:


----------



## dissel (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^
Sorry for posting an old thread,
Today I went to a BSNL delar and he simply denied and said there is no such things out there...after that he start to describe how to enable GPRS & I can't use it any regular handset,when I assure that my phone is GPRS capable/ enabled for past 2 year,then he behave with me like I am a criminal.

@Techmasti
Can you specify the exact delar location where you get this facility or are you recharge from other way medium like using Debit/Credit Card ?

I have also Airtel Prepaid too.....I have enabled GPRS in it too with the help of some Tech Blog....Can I have the similar service from them.

I searched Airtel website and it is confusing....btw the Airtel connection is belong to Bihar Circle where I work & stay...if I charge something here is it workable outside  Bengal.

Any solid link will be helpful...Airtel as well as BSNL.


P.S:-If I get anything solid from BSNL...I swear I print that page and paste directly to his face with Fevicol. 

Sorry for being rude.


----------



## trigger (Jan 28, 2009)

dissel said:


> ^^^
> Any *solid link* will be helpful...Airtel as well as BSNL.
> 
> 
> ...


 solid..


----------



## amit_stg (Jan 28, 2009)

this scheme is available through echarge only, this scheme was back in january, i got it recharged on 5th january so njoying unlimited for one month now


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 2, 2009)

dissel said:


> ^^^
> Sorry for posting an old thread,
> Today I went to a BSNL delar and he simply denied and said there is no such things out there...after that he start to describe how to enable GPRS & I can't use it any regular handset,when I assure that my phone is GPRS capable/ enabled for past 2 year,then he behave with me like I am a criminal.
> 
> ...



sorry for very late reply..... 
what i know only is that this scheme is only available through e-recharge. No recharge voucher or other things. you have to make RECHARGE (not Topup) through e-recharge. 
for 7 days = Rs.51
for 30days= Rs.189
 i am using this now. speed is as usual as in GPRS. No BSNL EDGE in my area. And one most important thing that, its IP is shared, so you cant download anything from RS/MUetc. ok for surfing. 

and also heard that this is not available in Kolkata circle, only in West Bengal circle in WB. it will be better if you can inquire about details in BSNL kolkata office....


----------



## drrevv (Feb 3, 2009)

its available @ Rs. 121 in Bihar thru e-recharge n 122 in jharkhand..
strange though previously there was EDGE bt nw the tower shows noemal gprs


----------



## denharsh (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope its gng to be good coz soon I'm gng to Jharkhand for 3 weeks and I will be able to continue blogging only if I will get some good GPRS service.


----------



## dissel (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for replying....

I use GPRS connection for e-mail & IM's and occasional web browsing...

What is E-Charge ? 

Isn't mean re-charge via some BSNL retailer a/c &  you need only pay the amount after receving the SMS which indicate that you received this kind of balance...If yes, I did this type of charging for a long time.

By visiting another retail outlet outside my locality,he claim that he hard such thing but not available it under the Kolkata Telephone's operate area...but can be available in WB circle as Tech.Masti quoted but there is no guarantee it will work under the Kolkata Telephones circle.

I tried to configure my phones with all that **** which BSNL(Calcutta Telphones) gave at their website and also tried cellone.in...but it never ever worked.(i,e some creepy port 8080 & some IP address/proxy address)

One day I set(Accidentally) connection name "BSNL" & Access point "www.e.pr" and rest of all stuff is blank/default....& it work like charm.

If I use setting wizard of my phone it download the wrong setting i,e "www.e.po" which is for postpaid connection & that not work too.

But past 2 weeks BSNL GPRS is down in my area...No GPRS at all.

& BTW my Airtel SIM got "E" Mark on it...which is not there before.


----------



## vivekkanu (Feb 13, 2009)

*BSNL Unlimited in W.B. Circle..*

here in west bengal circle, they hav introced Rs.189 and Rs.51 for 1 month and 1 week subcription..... but there's no edge.. 

3-4 months back.. EDGE was supported fully and i used to get 15-20 kBps speed....

but now i get just 3-6 kBps...


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this offer available in Kerala?


----------



## biswadeepmishra (Feb 16, 2009)

for Orissa, Rs.99 for 30 days unlimited GPRS


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Feb 23, 2009)

I m using in UP. Speed differs across timings. Great for chating n surfin.


----------

